# Melt & Pour Newbie: melting vessels advice please



## ForTheDogs (Dec 27, 2015)

To date, I've been very spit and sawdust, very DIY. A couple of old pans and one Pyrex glass jug in one with a old ceramic pouring jug in the other making a rudimentary double boiler system. Both have been fine so far with great results, but I'm wondering if I should maybe look at getting a couple of metal jugs instead. 

My logic is that the metal will conduct the heated water a lot quicker, plus keep them at the temperature I want once the soap base is melted and ready for pouring.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 27, 2015)

I do just like you do, with Pyrex and pans. Your idea makes sense to me, and if the metal jug Has some heft, it should have enough thermal inertia to keep the puddle of melted M&P liquid for a longer time while pouring. Let us know?


----------



## ForTheDogs (Dec 27, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> I do just like you do, with Pyrex and pans. Your idea makes sense to me, and if the metal jug Has some heft, it should have enough thermal inertia to keep the puddle of melted M&P liquid for a longer time while pouring. Let us know?



 I will! I'm on my way out right now to a Bed, Bath & Beyond to browse and see if they have anything that fits my idea.

We'll see!



Seawolfe said:


> I do just like you do, with Pyrex and pans. Your idea makes sense to me, and if the metal jug Has some heft, it should have enough thermal inertia to keep the puddle of melted M&P liquid for a longer time while pouring. Let us know?




Hey Seawolfe, you asked for feedback about the metal double boiler over a ceramic or glass one.

I used this and the heat conduction was like flipping a switch. I was melting a little glycerin for a loaf project I have in mind and it melted ready for pouring in about a third of the time.

Afterwards, there was some deposit around the outside of the jug. Calcium, maybe, from the saucepan that is very old and has boiled and simmered gallons and gallons of water for the double boil method.

Here's what I used and what it looks like on Amazon if you want to chase it up.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 31, 2015)

OH thanks for the report! Ill add that to my wish list.
The white on the outside of your jug is deposits from hard water - I get it when I water bath can - a tablespoon of white vinegar in the water bath will make it go away.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Dec 31, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> OH thanks for the report! Ill add that to my wish list.
> The white on the outside of your jug is deposits from hard water - I get it when I water bath can - a tablespoon of white vinegar in the water bath will make it go away.



Good to know! I'll try that.

Thanks!


----------

